# My Promo Code Invalid?



## drivingmisscrazy (Aug 12, 2014)

I have been told my driver promo code is invalid when a rider tried to use it.

I'm guessing they tried to use it after their first ride.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

You can give them mine, I don't mind.


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

Has to be before their first ride ends, if they signed up with another code, a second won't work.


----------



## IEUber (Aug 29, 2014)

@LAuberX I tried to use my code on my pax app it didn't work. Lol what's yours I'm drunk and out of beer
# free beer run on uber. Store is one mile away plus wait time, and one mile Back home = free free free!!
And I'll take a water w/ no tip !!
Über driver is 9 mins away


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I loaded the customer app and a free $20.00 credit code before I became a driver.

a few months after becoming a driver I noticed the credit was gone from my rider app.

Uber took it?

I guess I will use Lyft if I ever need a ride, the $15.00 credit they sent me is still valid.


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

I've given my code (Uber and Lyft) out to several people who have downloaded the apps (first time) and input it, but I have not received any compensation for it. Seems when they download the app, if they're given X $$ or Rides, my code doesn't work.


----------

